# Betta Rest Area or a Bed for your Betta



## Bettaman

Bettas love to hang out at the surface of the tank where they don't have to exert much energy to breath air from the surface. Each of my 20 gallon Betta tanks have a plant with big leafs located in the area of the tank the furthest from the filter return (to reduce the water current). The plants are located so that the leafs are about 1/2 to 1 inch below the surface. This immediately becomes any Betta I put in the tank favorite place to hang out. When they are not off exploring they all return to sit on top of their plant bed where they can just hang out without struggling to fight the water current or having to swim to the surface to breath air. This is THEIR home where they sleep every night as well.

If your Betta does not have a bed near the surface to rest on then take some time to configure one for him from some safe plastic plants and you will be rewarded with the gratification of seeing how much your Betta will love his new bed.


----------



## ikermalli

Or, what I do it I use a tall silk plant with big leafs so the betta can sit on them and when he needs air just move 5mm to get air. Just a thought, do bettas wake up every 15 minutes to get air when they are sleeping?


----------



## darkfalz

Yes my bettas would always have a favourite leaf or two on my silk plants where they would rest. When I had java moss the fish would rest on that, the females would actually sleep inside it by wriggling in.


----------



## Kageshi17

I have thick algae in my tank that is flourishing like crazy! I was all upset about it until I realized, I like it! It looks like moss! Hahaha and the fish love to wedge their little bodies into it and sleep. So wonderful and silly.


----------



## darkfalz

Such algae would never last long in my tank, platys and swordys seem to love it.


----------



## Blackbeard

What a cool idea! I've never heard about a betta bed! Thanks for the info, Bettaman! Gonna have to keep it in mind, and see about making one in next week's water change.


----------

